# Samsung Galaxy S7 dm-verity verification failed



## Jooberick (Aug 30, 2016)

I started a factory reset on my galaxy S7 as it was playing up but I think it somehow shut itslef down during this process because when I turned it back on it went into recovery mode and said:

Supported API: 3
dm-verity verification failed...
Need to check DRK first...

The phone is stuck like this and I have no idea what to do. I'd be grateful for any help.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you been trying to root your phone or flash a custom ROM? The dm-verity verification failed error will appear if you are trying to tamper, delete, or change system files on the phone.


----------

